# Filter for corner tank



## SAplantNerd (Aug 9, 2009)

So I recently decided to set up my corner tank(coming soon!!) again.

Now a corner tank has always been a problem.You know with filtration annd lighting.

Yet i'm still keen on setting mine up again.

The last time I used the tank I used a Aquaclear hang on, believe it was the 20. this was not powerfull enough to filter the system. Oh and it's the mid range tank.

Now the problem is I like more exotic fish, like Starlight ancistrus and Rams(mothers choice, and a wise one at that). Now with fish like these a normal powerhead as a filter won't do, and not that i do it. I always use biofiltration on my setups. So i wanted a filter that can do that.

So i started playing around with some ideas and this is what me and my consulting engineer(my dad) came up with.

You take a normal powerhead filter. Below is the one i'll be using.










Now this will be converted to a filter that has mechanical as well as bio filtration.

So the first thing i did was to add a 25mm pipe to the inside of the sponge to keep it collapsing and clogging to quickly.










cut it at an angle so not as to block the flow. If I had not done this the pipe would have rested on the bottom cover and perhaps block all flow.










So the next step would be to make a compartment for the bio media.

For this I will be using a PVC pipe with a connector, the function of the connector is to connect the PVC to the top part of the filter(will explain it better in the next step.) So here is a pic of the second compartment(Bio compartment)










Now before I can finish the entire filter i have to wait for the PVC weld to dry.

but here is a pic of the almost finished product.










So this is how it all fits in toghter. the PVC pipe will fir in to the bottom black "inlet", if you look at the first picture you'll notice why I call it the inlet. But it's only the bottom part. Now the PVC pipe fits nicely into that, however bottom part consists of two parts so this will be held together by an O-ring, this will also cause the inlet to squeez onto the PVC pipe. Now the PVC connector will fit into the top piece of the inlet, it will have to be chamfered to fit in but it will then fit nicely without glue or anything.

The rest will come tomorrow.

Hope this is clear and that some one else will find this helpfull.

Comments, critism will be appreciated.

P.S. The images have thumbnails of themselves for some reason. Very weird.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

a suggestion...

get some black krylon fusion spray paint and color the connector black to match the rest and not create an eyesore inside the tank


----------



## SAplantNerd (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, that's a good idea, but im first going to try and grow moss on there. I've always wanted to do that...


----------

